# Thanksgiving Day 10 Point (Thankful)



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, along with my great family, friends, loving wife, and good health. The good lord blessed me with one more reason to be thankful this morning. A beautiful 10 point buck!

It has been an amazing deer season, I've seen more deer than I ever have before. Seen many small bucks and some large bucks but the big boys always seemed to be 100+ yards away. I'm very lucky to have a job with a flexible schedule and hunted this year harder than ever before at one point 13 out of 16 days in November I was in a stand. All the persistence paid off today!

The hunt:
It was a fun morning in the stand. By 8:30am I had seen at least 10 does. One small basket 8 was tending 4 does and later a 6 point chased a doe around my stand. The next 30 mins things got slow and I started drifting off thinking of thanksgiving meals and my plans I had for that day. I told myself I'd sit till 9:30 then get up and get on for the day. 

At 8:55 I caught movement coming through the Woods 75-80 yards off out and to my left. I couldn't tell how good this buck was but I knew this late year he was respectable enough to shoot with my bow. I went into instant prep mode of getting up, getting my bow, getting into position. Very quickly he made his way into my shooting lane where I grunted him to a stop. But typical big buck fashion he was 5 yards beyond my cleared lanes. I had to squat down in my stand and make a 25-30 yard shot crouching. Hit Him kinda of back but did enough damage where he ran off 20-30 yards circled back and dropped dead 40 yards from my stand. Very fortunate 2 years in a row I watched both my bucks expire from my stand. 

It all happened so fast I didn't know how good of a deer I just shot sitting there. I called family from my stand telling them a nice avg deer. 8 point or so. Then I finally got down and got my hands on him.... best deer I've ever shot, let alone with my compound. More than thrilled and thankful. Thanks to all who took the time to read my story and share this moment with me! I enjoy reading all your posts and seeing all your pics as well!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Real nice deer for sure .. good job..


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

great story, even greater buck, p.s happy thanksgiving


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice deer super rack , it makes his body look like a youngster. I have a lot of dreams of being able to hunt again so it is fun to read about successful hunts.


----------



## fishgig (Mar 14, 2010)

Great read and awesome buck! Happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That's the way to start the holiday! Nice buck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thank you for sharing your hunt with us. congrats on a great bow kill. I don't hunt like I once did. but I hunt our muzzleloader season. I gave up bow hunting long ago because I have a bad neck. I gave up the gun season because I got to where I couldn't walk very far and couldn't hunt like I wanted to. I have a good spot for does about 150 yrd from the road. but I don't see many bucks. but I like the taste of does better than bucks anyway.
sherman


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Great looking 10!!! Awesome story, this will be a Thanksgiving you'll never forget! Congrats


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Helluva buck. Is that the entry wound on the left rear quarter?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Taking your PB buck(and a dandy for sure) and spending the rest of the day enjoying family...how can it get any better then that? 

Like Fishballlz said, a Thanksgiving you'll never forget.

Congrats to ya.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Good buck and story.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we could all do with some luck like yours, LOL.
sherman


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

You earned that one for sure with the time you put in. Congrats on a great buck and story.


----------



## skiff (Feb 18, 2015)

Beautiful buck! Rack looks very symmetrical, won't be many deductions on that score.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!

Dsoy28 : that is the exit wound. He came in on a 45 and quartered to me slightly. Had a 3/4 pass through. He broke off my broad head and 1/2 the arrow when he ran. When I gutted him I retrieved the back half of my arrow and saved my lighted knock

I know the broad head discussion is like Ford vs Chevy. But I shoot exodus fixed broadheads. I've watched 2 bucks in 2 years fall from my stand while using them. Plus many more does fall from my stand with them as well.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sounds like it did the job. I have the broad head debate in my own head every year, I still keep both in my quiver. I ask about the wound cuz last year I hit a twig that deflected my arrow. I saw the arrow hit him in the ass and I was devastated, he still went 100 yds and dropped.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful, symmetric 10 right there. He'll look real good on the wall. A memory you won't ever forget! Congrats!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Blessed for a good deer.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Beauty for sure! Thanks for sharing


----------

